# New Me



## zelda (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm newly diagnosed T2 in May this year, so still getting used to lots of changes. After having covid in Jan, my Hbc1 had jumped from 45 to 100 by the end of May.  Today I now see my diagnosis as being something positive because at 58 I was steadily putting on weight and slowly becoming less energetic.  Now only 5 weeks later my Hbc1 is 69 and my waking BG is between 5.2 and 6.4.  I walk 5 - 7 miles a couple of times a week without any problem and hope to increase this distance as my body recovers from that horrible virus.  I like to do more in the garden now and soon will return to the swimming pool (although my daughter is trying to get me into open water  ).  Since the start of May I've lost 1.5 stones and the inches I have lost are even better    I don't think people realise how inspirational they are when they share their stories on this forum so I'd like to say thanks coz it sure has been a great help for me.  Eventually I hope to get meds reduced and be diet controlled, although I know that's a while away for now that's my long term goal.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 10, 2021)

You have done really well despite have had that horrible virus.
Oh we do know how  the inspirational the folks on this site are , you see most of us have been helped by others here , not only the freely given help and cyber support but the success stories like yours.


----------



## Felinia (Jul 10, 2021)

Well done.  I was ill for 4 months - not COVID - but my HbA1c shot up as well.  I'm hoping to get the same reduction like you when I get reviewed next week.  I've been back in the pool 6 weeks now and I too feel so much better for the exercise. You've given me encouragement, so thanks.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 10, 2021)

Many congratulations on becoming another one of those inspirational people with stories which will help to encourage and motivate others. Good luck with your goal of coming off meds.


----------



## zelda (Jul 10, 2021)

Felinia said:


> Well done.  I was ill for 4 months - not COVID - but my HbA1c shot up as well.  I'm hoping to get the same reduction like you when I get reviewed next week.  I've been back in the pool 6 weeks now and I too feel so much better for the exercise. You've given me encouragement, so thanks.


thanks, any infection takes its toll doesn't it.  My lung capacity isn't great yet but I'm so focussed with regards to my T2 and how my body reacts to foods although not in the same way i would be if i was dieting (if that makes sense).  I'm proud of how i've done so far


----------



## Felinia (Jul 10, 2021)

zelda said:


> thanks, any infection takes its toll doesn't it.  My lung capacity isn't great yet but I'm so focussed with regards to my T2 and how my body reacts to foods although not in the same way i would be if i was dieting (if that makes sense).  I'm proud of how i've done so far


Yes, I didn't realise haw ill I felt until I felt better.  At one stage my temperature was 104, and the locum came out to me!  And the increase in HbA1c was despite losing 11kg.  I have mobility issues so water exercise suits me best.  So forward and downwards we go!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 12, 2021)

Wonderful to read your positive story @zelda!

Congratulations on your weight loss and change of shape. Lovely to hear you have made such great progress. Onwards and downwards 

I am sure, in turn, you will be inspiring others!


----------

